# Hunting is AWESOME



## ihunt (Oct 8, 2005)

I'm 18, blonde, and into duck hunting. I hear it's pretty awesome....I know this kid who hunts all the time but wont' take me! I understand hunting season for ducks opens next weekend and I want someone to take me out and show me how it's done! Let me know....


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Where are you from?


----------



## hwright1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Me thinks me smells a rat... :sniper:


----------



## greenheadhunter (Aug 26, 2005)

DOENT FALL IN TO THE TRAP!!!!! :withstupid:


----------



## ihunt (Oct 8, 2005)

A rat?! No...actually I just want to learn more about it. This "friend" of mine tries to tell me but then when we are supposed to get together to talk about it, he ditches me! I was just looking for a catchy starter to get some info....Let me know!


----------



## greenheadhunter (Aug 26, 2005)

exactly somthing a RAT would say :spam:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Where you from? I take it your a female? I think (but can't verify) Stoeger from this site is looking for a female partner to hunt and do other things with. Shoot him a PM. He is super nice and would never leave you home!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

:withstupid:


----------



## texan68 (Nov 29, 2004)

Did sombody say RAT :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Come on guys give her a chance. I am sure she is out of her element in a hunting forum. Why don't you all go to highheels.com and see if you know all the lingo. I know I don't. They may accuse you all of being cross dressers. Give her a chance!!!


----------



## ihunt (Oct 8, 2005)

GIVE ME A CHANCE!!! Greenheadhunter....Are you telling them not to fall into my trap? That's funny...you did!! Highheels.com? C'mon guys...I don't want to be in that. I want to hunt...plain and simple. Is there something wrong with that?? :******:


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I would take u to hunt but where u coming from?


----------



## DeerScarer (Jul 23, 2005)

If my wife found out what this site is turning into... :lol:


----------



## greenheadhunter (Aug 26, 2005)

yeah see good job IHUNT now this site is going to have an age limit. and prolly rated XXX. and your turning it in to a hook up site!


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

> blonde


 :lol: i hope your kidding...talk about stupid details


----------



## greenheadhunter (Aug 26, 2005)

blonde makes up for everything. if you go out and doent see a feather. it does not matter, cause you spent the last four hours alone in a blind with a BLONDE.


----------



## ihunt (Oct 8, 2005)

I'm sorry for the "stupid" details....seems someone told me the way to get someone to help me was by mentioning the word blonde. XXX? I highly doubt that....Greenheadhunter, look what you've gotten me in to! Alone in a blind with a blonde...love it. So, back to the hunting....I'm coming from Illinois for whoever was kind enough to say they'd help me out.


----------



## ducguslayer (Sep 12, 2005)

If ur a hot little blonde ur welcome in my goose blind any time I don't care how bad u are at hunting. :beer:


----------



## greenheadhunter (Aug 26, 2005)

she cant blow a goose call. cant sit still. and gets cold really fast. so if you do take her make sure you dont give her a call. and have a really good field. so you get your birds and get out. ohe yeah and did i mention u better have somthing to eat other wise she starts to knaw on ur big feet.


----------



## ihunt (Oct 8, 2005)

Wow, greenheadhunter, you sure have alot of opinions for someone who won't even take me hunting. How do you know I'd be so bad? I don't get cold fast, or do I? Maybe I should lose my dog and run around outside forever looking for it in the cold....that'll be the true test. Oh and by the way, thank you ducguslayer!


----------



## greenheadhunter (Aug 26, 2005)

yeah i know any guy would be lucky to take a girl like you out to the field.


----------



## ihunt (Oct 8, 2005)

Then what are you waiting for? I believe that we are within an hour and fifteen minutes of eachother. Okay, so give me some tips for this virgin hunter...


----------



## greenheadhunter (Aug 26, 2005)

well first off all to be legal, you have to take the hunter safety course. go take that then we will talk. ohe yeah, and to hunt with me you have to pay my guide fee wich is dozen big feet.


----------



## ihunt (Oct 8, 2005)

Aww shucks...well I'm legal for other things?? Okay, safety course...I can handle that. Pssh, no way I am not paying you any fees.....I don't owe you anything! If anything, you owe ME like a straight week of hanging out to account for all the times you accidentally "fell asleep" or "disappeared" when we were supposed to get down to business.....hunting style that is.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

This is getting interesting... :wink:


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

Greenheadhunter has some explaining to do! :beer:


----------



## greenheadhunter (Aug 26, 2005)

every body here would agree with me that i was hunting. and all those times i fell asleep. i had to get up early. ok i will scratch the guide fee and u get your safety card and a license and we will go. so now we are even i took the guide fee off and you forget about those times i fell asleep. deal


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Please take this up via pm's.


----------

